# Kudos to the front-line workers



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

Maybe not nurses or doctors treating COVID patients, but let's remember that EMTs and firefighters are among the brave ones, who have to get out there, virus or no virus. And before there was the 9-1-1 emergency system, people called the fire department for various kinds of help. And these guys answered the call.

John Gage & Roy DeSoto.... nurse Dixie McCall.... "Rampart, this is Squad 51".... "Start an I.V. with D5W, TKO." 

Ring any bells? From* the TV show that launched a million careers...* maybe even yours??

Emergency! first aired in the early '70s, and has been in syndication pretty much ever since. Via cable, Netflix, and DVDs, this 'little show that could' has a whole new generation of fans. Rekindle the memories.... with an episode guide that discusses the show. Including the not-so-memorable movies!

*{{The first two books are available in paperback!}} * And FREE in KU! **

*Seasons 1-3....*


*Seasons 4-6....*


*And, yes, the dreaded movies....*


Enjoy the show. KMG-365!!


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Of course I remember Emergency! In fact I still watch it on Netflix. I didn't know or remember that there were movies. It's a good show.


----------



## readingril (Oct 29, 2010)

I have a retired fireman in the house that watches Emergency! every afternoon and calls it "training".


----------



## CSWCLynn (Feb 17, 2016)

I loved me some Johnny Gage back in the day. 

I think it also inspired me to go into the medical field - I was a Medical Records Technician which they later called Health Information Specialist for almost 30 years. 

I must have missed the movies all together.


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

CSWCLynn said:


> I loved me some Johnny Gage back in the day.
> 
> I think it also inspired me to go into the medical field - I was a Medical Records Technician which they later called Health Information Specialist for almost 30 years.
> 
> I must have missed the movies all together.


I wonder how many careers this show launched: firefighters, paramedics, nurses, doctors... and medical records technicians.  Seriously, though, I bet it launched a thousand emergency- or medical-related careers.

That's quite a feat for the "little show that could."


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Of course I remember Emergency! In fact I still watch it on Netflix. I didn't know or remember that there were movies. It's a good show.


Ha, they were made-for-TV movies, some of the "disaster of the week" ilk that was popular in the mid-'70s: plane crashes, 'towering infernos,' etc. High on drama and soapy stuff... and unfortunately light on the regular characters.


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

CSWCLynn said:


> I loved me some Johnny Gage back in the day.
> 
> I think it also inspired me to go into the medical field - I was a Medical Records Technician which they later called Health Information Specialist for almost 30 years.
> 
> I must have missed the movies all together.


Watching it now, I find Roy DeSoto to be the full package. Wise, level-headed, great smile. Of course, Johnny has his attributes as well. They'll forever be 30 years old to me.


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

readingril said:


> I have a retired fireman in the house that watches Emergency! every afternoon and calls it "training".


Hey, it never hurts to 'review' how things are done, right? And while it may be quaint to see _now_ how they do things on the show, it was very realistic at the time, at least in LA County. The show's 'powers that be' insisted on that.


----------



## CSWCLynn (Feb 17, 2016)

Jena H said:


> I wonder how many careers this show launched: firefighters, paramedics, nurses, doctors... and medical records technicians.  Seriously, though, I bet it launched a thousand emergency- or medical-related careers.
> 
> That's quite a feat for the "little show that could."


I often wondered that myself. I'll bet it was quite a bit of them.

I often wonder if Emergency was the inspiration for other medical shows like St. Elsewhere, ER, and Chicago Hope.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Welcome to KBoards, Or Welcome Back  OR Hi, glad you're still here.  Congratulations on the book! 

Much of what follows you should already be aware of, as it was included in the information you agreed to when you signed up. So please consider this to be just a friendly reminder.  (The posting of this 'welcome letter' doesn't mean you've done anything wrong; we just want you to have a ready reference, so we post this note in every thread in the Bazaar.  )

KBoards is a fan forum for Readers, Writers and Kindle Lovers. Authors are always welcome to post anywhere but, as you browse the 'boards, please keep in mind that self-promotion, of any sort, is ONLY allowed here in the Book Bazaar.

A brief recap of our rules follows:

--*Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function or the Kboards bookmark tool available on each thread) so you can update it as we ask that authors have only one thread per book and add to it when there is more information.* You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice).

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions are posted here

--While you may respond to member posts to your thread at any time, *you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days.* Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then.

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Although *self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar*, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts outside the Book Bazaar constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post. For information on more ways to promote here on KBoards, be sure to check out this thread:
Authors: KBoards Tips & FAQ.

All this, and more, is included in our  Forum Decorum. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Thanks for being part of KBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

The ultimate viewer's guide to watching this '70s classic. Squad 51, Rampart General Hospital... Roy, Johnny... Dixie McCall?? Read and remember!!

*Seasons 1-3....*


*Seasons 4-6....*


*And, yes, the dreaded movies....*


These books make great gifts for the Boomer in your life who loved the shows of yesteryear (watching MeTV, Cozi, etc.).

Read and remember!!


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

It is odd how fast this show came and went from my life. I was a big fan of it for a couple of years, fell out of the habit of watching it during the original run because of more attractive distractions (went off to college), and completely forgot about it--I doubt I've thought about the show five times in forty years! Never saw it in syndication. But while I was interested in it, I even nurtured for a couple of years a desire to be an EMT or something similar. But I never thought about that again either, which is probably just as well. I understand they have a tough job with crummy pay!

I may have to seek out some of the old episodes now.


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

The Hooded Claw said:


> It is odd how fast this show came and went from my life. I was a big fan of it for a couple of years, fell out of the habit of watching it during the original run because of more attractive distractions (went off to college), and completely forgot about it--I doubt I've thought about the show five times in forty years! Never saw it in syndication. But while I was interested in it, I even nurtured for a couple of years a desire to be an EMT or something similar. But I never thought about that again either, which is probably just as well. I understand they have a tough job with crummy pay!
> 
> I may have to seek out some of the old episodes now.


I don't remember too much about this show's original run, because I was quite young at the time, and I never saw it in syndication until about 3-4 years ago. But it caught my attention and I think it's a great look into the start of the paramedic profession. It really did launch a million careers as people were influenced to become paramedics or firefighters or nurses.

It's still in syndication on at least one of those "retro TV" channels, and is also on Netflix streaming.


----------



## CSWCLynn (Feb 17, 2016)

Jena H said:


> Watching it now, I find Roy DeSoto to be the full package. Wise, level-headed, great smile. Of course, Johnny has his attributes as well. They'll forever be 30 years old to me.


Now that I'm older and wiser, I agree Roy is a much better 'package'. Johnny had boyish qualities that appealed to the teenage me.


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

CSWCLynn said:


> Now that I'm older and wiser, I agree Roy is a much better 'package'. Johnny had boyish qualities that appealed to the teenage me.


Oddly, Johnny was exactly the type to appeal to MY teenage girlhood, too, but for some reason it never happened; I never really had any celebrity crushes during my teenybopper years. I did think certain people were cute (Mike Naismith from The Monkees, for example) but I never went wild about anyone at that age.

Now, as an adult I've had quite a few actor crushes. Or more precisely, they're _character_ crushes.


----------



## CSWCLynn (Feb 17, 2016)

Jena H said:


> Oddly, Johnny was exactly the type to appeal to MY teenage girlhood, too, but for some reason it never happened; I never really had any celebrity crushes during my teenybopper years. I did think certain people were cute (Mike Naismith from The Monkees, for example) but I never went wild about anyone at that age.
> 
> Now, as an adult I've had quite a few actor crushes. Or more precisely, they're _character_ crushes.


I suppose you're correct, it was more of a character crush.

As for actor crushes, I have had it bad for Pierce Brosnan for years!!


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

CSWCLynn said:


> I suppose you're correct, it was more of a character crush.
> 
> As for actor crushes, I have had it bad for Pierce Brosnan for years!!


Ah yes, Pierce in his Remington Steele days was quite dashing. (Not so bad in his Bond days, either.  )


----------



## CSWCLynn (Feb 17, 2016)

Jena H said:


> Ah yes, Pierce in his Remington Steele days was quite dashing. (Not so bad in his Bond days, either.  )


You are so right about that.


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

*Here's a gift you don't have to wrap, and it won't get left behind the tree or stepped on by the dog.* 

Emergency! A Viewer's Off-the-Wall Guide is a look at the classic, groundbreaking '70s TV show, episode by episode. All the good things and the bad. The accuracy in certain matters, and the complete lack thereof in others.  In other words, '70s TV at its finest.

It's a show still beloved by millions, and yes, responsible for a million careers in emergency medicine and/or firefighting.

Buy it for the firefighter / paramedic / EMT / nurse / doctor in your life. Who knows, this show may have inspired his/her career too!


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

Book downloads.....  no UPS or FedEx delivery required.  INSTANT GIFT!!


----------



## CSWCLynn (Feb 17, 2016)

Jena H said:


> Book downloads..... no UPS or FedEx delivery required. INSTANT GIFT!!


Great idea and for those interested here are the US Amazon links via KBoards (If you're a member of _Amazon Smile_ make sure your charity is benefiting as well):

_Watching EMERGENCY!: A Viewer's Off-the-Wall Guide - Seasons 1-3_ - https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00U1T549C/?tag=kbpst-20

_Watching EMERGENCY!: A Viewer's Off-the-Wall Guide - Seasons 4-6_ - https://www.amazon.com/dp/B010EC0NLY/?tag=kbpst-20

_Watching Emergency!: A Viewer's Off-the-Wall Guide - The Movies_ - https://www.amazon.com/dp/B017KUM2T4/?tag=kbpst-20


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

CSWCLynn said:


> Great idea and for those interested here are the US Amazon links via KBoards (If you're a member of _Amazon Smile_ make sure your charity is benefiting as well):
> 
> _Watching EMERGENCY!: A Viewer's Off-the-Wall Guide - Seasons 1-3_ - https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00U1T549C/?tag=kbpst-20
> 
> ...


Thanks for the 'assist.'  Not sure why I didn't include the links in my post yesterday (Christmas Eve). I guess I was too preoccupied by all the things I had yet to get done that day.

Merry Christmas!! Or Happy Hanukkah, for those to whom that applies. May it be a festival of light, indeed.


----------



## CSWCLynn (Feb 17, 2016)

Jena H said:


> Thanks for the 'assist.'  Not sure why I didn't include the links in my post yesterday (Christmas Eve). I guess I was too preoccupied by all the things I had yet to get done that day.
> 
> Merry Christmas!! Or Happy Hanukkah, for those to whom that applies. May it be a festival of light, indeed.


You're welcome - it has been busy lately. Hope you and yours have had a happy and joyous one.


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

CSWCLynn said:


> You're welcome - it has been busy lately. Hope you and yours have had a happy and joyous one.


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

Happy new year to all!!

Ice storms in the mid-west. If you can stay indoors and read, why not do it?? Get comfortable with a good book... maybe even a DVD of a certain classic '70s TV series-- *the show that launched a million careers.*.

*Watching EMERGENCY! (Seasons 1-3)*


This book and the others in the series (Seasons 4-6 and The Movies) are a great companion to the DVDs.


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

Emergency! has been in syndication since it was on the air 40 years ago. Via cable, Netflix, and DVDs, this 'little show that could' has a whole new generation of fans. Rekindle the memories.... with an episode guide that discusses the show. Including the not-so-memorable movies!

Seasons 1-3....


Seasons 4-6....


And, yes, the dreaded movies....


Enjoy the show. KMG-365!!


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

One of the books in this series recently made it to the Top 100 list in the top sellers for its categories:

#28 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Humor & Entertainment > Television > Guides & Reviews
#68 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Medical eBooks > Specialties > Emergency Medicine

Check them all out, and see if you agree.

 . . .  . . .


----------



## CSWCLynn (Feb 17, 2016)

Jena H said:


> One of the books in this series recently made it to the Top 100 list in the top sellers for its categories:
> 
> #28 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Humor & Entertainment > Television > Guides & Reviews
> #68 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Medical eBooks > Specialties > Emergency Medicine


That's awesome news. Congrats!

Last week while recovering from the flu, I watched a couple of episodes. It's on Cozi TV aka FETV (Family Entertainment TV). I had forgotten how Johnny and Chet would push each others' buttons.


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

CSWCLynn said:


> That's awesome news. Congrats!
> 
> Last week while recovering from the flu, I watched a couple of episodes. It's on Cozi TV aka FETV (Family Entertainment TV). I had forgotten how Johnny and Chet would push each others' buttons.


Yeah, Johnny and Chet were the original "frenemies." They started out more as adversaries but not surprisingly evolved to "I got your back, bro... but I won't admit it in public." 

One of the best examples of this is in an episode in which a boy swallows ant poison, and his mother thinks he's faking being sick to get attention and delays the paramedics from treating him. It doesn't end well. Chet had been doing his "Phantom" pranks (aimed at Johnny, of course) but was surprisingly compassionate and respectful.


----------



## CSWCLynn (Feb 17, 2016)

Jena H said:


> Yeah, Johnny and Chet were the original "frenemies." They started out more as adversaries but not surprisingly evolved to "I got your back, bro... but I won't admit it in public."
> 
> One of the best examples of this is in an episode in which a boy swallows ant poison, and his mother thinks he's faking being sick to get attention and delays the paramedics from treating him. It doesn't end well. Chet had been doing his "Phantom" pranks (aimed at Johnny, of course) but was surprisingly compassionate and respectful.


I think you may be right about the "frenemies" part.

I don't really remember that episode but it does sound about right for the two of them.


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

The classic show Emergency! debuted 45 years ago... and over the following six seasons it brought exciting stories and danger into our living rooms each week. It's been airing in syndication for decades, bringing new generations into the fold of its fans.

*It's a show that literally launched a million careers.*

Rekindle the memories.... with an episode guide that discusses the show. Including the not-so-memorable movies!

Seasons 1-3....


Seasons 4-6....


And, yes, the dreaded movies....


Enjoy the show. KMG-365!!


----------



## AmesburyArcher (Jan 16, 2017)

One of my childhood favourites...along with ADAM 12!


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

AmesburyArcher said:


> One of my childhood favourites...along with ADAM 12!


Interestingly, I never really watched Emergency! (at least not religiously) back in the day. Same with Adam-12. (Although my brothers and I used to joke about "see the man."  ) It was only in the last few years, with those old retro TV channels, that I got really hooked on the shows.

Also interestingly, just as E! inspired these episode guides, so did Adam-12 inspire some other books... fiction ones. From reviews of the books:

_~ Screenplay to "Adam-12"? ... All it needed to be a close cousin to the "Adam-12" screenplay was Jean and Jim expecting a baby.

~ [the author] clearly KNOWS her Adam-12. The characters, despite having other names, are spot-on. As you read, you can just HEAR Martin Milner's voice as Wry and Kent McCord's as Earnest._

First book (novella) in the Boys in Blue series is free. Has a different sort of narrative, and (_unlike_ the show) delves a bit into the personal life of one of the officers; serves to illustrate his character/personality.


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

A show that was indicative of the times, and of the location in which it was set. The early '70s was defined by its times: the Vietnam War, the hippie culture, the changing social landscape as exhibited by what was shown on TV. One of the groundbreaking shows of that time (or of ANY time) tells about the virtual birth of emergency medicine, and specifically, the birth of the paramedic program.

Watching EMERGENCY! is a guide to the six seasons' worth of episodes of the venerable (and enduring) show. ALthough the vehicles and equipment and hair styles  may be different now, the stories of determination and human nature are just as true now as they were 45 years ago. And yes, they're inspiring. A great companion to the DVDs.

*Read FREE via KU:*


*Read FREE via KU:*


----------



## CSWCLynn (Feb 17, 2016)

Jena H said:


> A show that was indicative of the times, and of the location in which it was set. The early '70s was defined by its times: the Vietnam War, the hippie culture, the changing social landscape as exhibited by what was shown on TV. One of the groundbreaking shows of that time (or of ANY time) tells about the virtual birth of emergency medicine, and specifically, the birth of the paramedic program.
> 
> Watching EMERGENCY! is a guide to the six seasons' worth of episodes of the venerable (and enduring) show. ALthough the vehicles and equipment and hair styles  may be different now, the stories of determination and human nature are just as true now as they were 45 years ago. And yes, they're inspiring. A great companion to the DVDs.
> 
> ...


So true - I believe I watched the first episode at some point. They were talking about how it came about and who got selected. I have that memory tucked away somewhere - don't remember all the details but do remember that certain events possibly the war inspired the need. That and the fact that many had the basic training and were provided a more advanced training.

We have come a long ways since then and I'm so glad we have.


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

CSWCLynn said:


> So true - I believe I watched the first episode at some point. They were talking about how it came about and who got selected. I have that memory tucked away somewhere - don't remember all the details but do remember that certain events possibly the war inspired the need. That and the fact that many had the basic training and were provided a more advanced training.
> 
> We have come a long ways since then and I'm so glad we have.


Are you referring to the first episode (actually a movie) about the creation of the paramedic program? That one has some great scenes in it. There are actually two 'versions' of that pilot movie. The first one is simply a straightforward movie, I believe it begins with a night scene at Station 10, showing all the firefighters asleep just before the alarm goes off, which is when we first see John Gage. But in the 4th or 5th season of the show, the Powers That Be aired the pilot movie again, but they sandwiched it between 'current' scenes: Johnny and Roy return to Station 51 and as they have a cup of coffee they begin to reminisce about how the paramedic program began in LA County. Roy was already trained, and we see Johnny decide to sign up as well. ANyway, in this "flashback" version of the pilot movie, the second hour also begins with the "present-day" paramedics continuing their reminiscing. Also, at the very end, when they get to the 'end' of the movie, they get called out on another run. So it's not as 'pure' as the original movie, but it still shows all the action.

When Netflix (and MeTV) had Emergency!, they both had the flashback version of the pilot. I'm not sure what outlets, if any, still air the original, uncut version of it. Other than the official DVDs, that is. I assume they have it, anyway. 

BTW, as far as I was able to learn, some version of a paramedic/emergency on-site treatment program existed in the 1960s, so it really wasn't determined by the Vietnam war at all.


----------



## CSWCLynn (Feb 17, 2016)

Jena H said:


> Are you referring to the first episode (actually a movie) about the creation of the paramedic program? That one has some great scenes in it. There are actually two 'versions' of that pilot movie. The first one is simply a straightforward movie, I believe it begins with a night scene at Station 10, showing all the firefighters asleep just before the alarm goes off, which is when we first see John Gage. But in the 4th or 5th season of the show, the Powers That Be aired the pilot movie again, but they sandwiched it between 'current' scenes: Johnny and Roy return to Station 51 and as they have a cup of coffee they begin to reminisce about how the paramedic program began in LA County. Roy was already trained, and we see Johnny decide to sign up as well. ANyway, in this "flashback" version of the pilot movie, the second hour also begins with the "present-day" paramedics continuing their reminiscing. Also, at the very end, when they get to the 'end' of the movie, they get called out on another run. So it's not as 'pure' as the original movie, but it still shows all the action.
> 
> When Netflix (and MeTV) had Emergency!, they both had the flashback version of the pilot. I'm not sure what outlets, if any, still air the original, uncut version of it. Other than the official DVDs, that is. I assume they have it, anyway.
> 
> BTW, as far as I was able to learn, some version of a paramedic/emergency on-site treatment program existed in the 1960s, so it really wasn't determined by the Vietnam war at all.


You know, I'm not sure which version I watched or even when I watched it. I just vaguely remember it. Sounds like you have done some serious research.


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

CSWCLynn said:


> You know, I'm not sure which version I watched or even when I watched it. I just vaguely remember it. Sounds like you have done some serious research.


If by "serious research" you mean I had time to watch the show often (and being a detail-oriented person, I notice obscure details), then yes, I did "serious research."


----------



## CSWCLynn (Feb 17, 2016)

Jena H said:


> If by "serious research" you mean I had time to watch the show often (and being a detail-oriented person, I notice obscure details), then yes, I did "serious research."


LOL! I think it counts. Research has to begin somewhere. You just began at the source.


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

The classic show Emergency! debuted 45 years ago... and over the following six seasons it brought exciting stories and danger into our living rooms each week. It's been airing in syndication for decades, bringing new generations into the fold of its fans.

*It's a show that literally launched a million careers.*

Rekindle the memories.... with an episode guide that discusses the show. Including the not-so-memorable movies!

Seasons 1-3....


Seasons 4-6....


And, yes, the dreaded movies....


Enjoy the show. KMG-365!!


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

A show that was indicative of the times, and of the location in which it was set. The early '70s was defined by its times: the Vietnam War, the hippie culture, the changing social landscape as exhibited by what was shown on TV. One of the groundbreaking shows of that time (or of ANY time) tells about the virtual birth of emergency medicine, and specifically, the birth of the paramedic program.

Watching EMERGENCY! is a guide to the six seasons' worth of episodes of the venerable (and enduring) show. ALthough the vehicles and equipment and hair styles  may be different now, the stories of determination and human nature are just as true now as they were 45 years ago. And yes, they're inspiring. A great companion to the DVDs.

*Read FREE via Kindle Unlimited:*


*Read FREE via Kindle Unlimited:*


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

The classic show Emergency! debuted 45 years ago... and over the following six seasons it brought exciting stories and danger into our living rooms each week. It's been airing in syndication for decades, bringing new generations into the fold of its fans.

*It's a show that literally launched a million careers.*

Rekindle the memories.... with an episode guide that discusses the show. Including the not-so-memorable movies!

Seasons 1-3....


Seasons 4-6....


And, yes, the dreaded movies....


Enjoy the show. KMG-365!!


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

Emergency! has been in syndication since it was on the air 40 years ago. Via cable, Netflix, and DVDs, this 'little show that could' has a whole new generation of fans. Rekindle the memories.... with an episode guide that discusses the show. Including the not-so-memorable movies!

Seasons 1-3....


Seasons 4-6....


And, yes, the dreaded movies....


Enjoy the show. KMG-365!!


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

A show that was indicative of the times, and of the location in which it was set. The early '70s was defined by its times: the Vietnam War, the hippie culture, the changing social landscape as exhibited by what was shown on TV. One of the groundbreaking shows of that time (or of ANY time) tells about the virtual birth of emergency medicine, and specifically, the birth of the paramedic program.

Watching EMERGENCY! is a guide to the six seasons' worth of episodes of the venerable (and enduring) show. ALthough the vehicles and equipment and hair styles  may be different now, the stories of determination and human nature are just as true now as they were 45 years ago. And yes, they're inspiring. A great companion to the DVDs.

*Read FREE via KU:*


*Read FREE via KU:*


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

John Gage & Roy DeSoto.... nurse Dixie McCall.... "Rampart, this is Squad 51".... "Start an I.V. with D5W, TKO." 

Ring any bells? From* the TV show that launched a million careers.*

Emergency! first aired in the early '70s, and has been in syndication pretty much ever since. Via cable, Netflix, and DVDs, this 'little show that could' has a whole new generation of fans. Rekindle the memories.... with an episode guide that discusses the show. Including the not-so-memorable movies!

Seasons 1-3....


Seasons 4-6....


And, yes, the dreaded movies....


Enjoy the show. KMG-365!!


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

That was an absolute must see back in the day. I still occasionally enjoy an Emergency! binge watch.


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> That was an absolute must see back in the day. I still occasionally enjoy an Emergency! binge watch.


Y'know, I honestly don't recall watching it 'back in the day.' Although I'm sure I must have, at least sometimes. But I rediscovered it a few years ago and was able to binge watch too. Hence these episode guides.


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

The classic show Emergency! debuted 45 years ago... and over the following six seasons it brought exciting stories and danger into our living rooms each week. It's been airing in syndication for decades, bringing new generations into the fold of its fans.

*It's a show that literally launched a million careers.*

Rekindle the memories.... with an episode guide that discusses the show. Including the not-so-memorable movies!

Seasons 1-3....


Seasons 4-6....


And, yes, the dreaded movies....


Enjoy the show. KMG-365!!


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

*Emergency!* has been in syndication since it was on the air 40 years ago. Via cable, Netflix, and DVDs, this 'little show that could' has a whole new generation of fans. Rekindle the memories.... with an episode guide that discusses the show. Including the not-so-memorable movies!

Seasons 1-3....


Seasons 4-6....


And, yes, the dreaded movies....


Enjoy the show. KMG-365!!


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

A show that was indicative of the times, and of the location in which it was set. The early '70s was defined by its times: the Vietnam War, the hippie culture, the changing social landscape as exhibited by what was shown on TV. One of the groundbreaking shows of that time (or of ANY time) tells about the virtual birth of emergency medicine, and specifically, the birth of the paramedic program.

Watching EMERGENCY! is a guide to the six seasons' worth of episodes of the venerable (and enduring) show. ALthough the vehicles and equipment and hair styles  may be different now, the stories of determination and human nature are just as true now as they were 45 years ago. And yes, they're inspiring. A great companion to the DVDs.

*Read FREE via KU:*


*Read FREE via KU:*


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

John Gage & Roy DeSoto.... nurse Dixie McCall.... "Rampart, this is Squad 51".... "Start an I.V. with D5W, TKO." 

Ring any bells? From* the TV show that launched a million careers.*

Emergency! first aired in the early '70s, and has been in syndication pretty much ever since. Via cable, Netflix, and DVDs, this 'little show that could' has a whole new generation of fans. Rekindle the memories.... with an episode guide that discusses the show. Including the not-so-memorable movies!

Seasons 1-3....


Seasons 4-6....


And, yes, the dreaded movies....


Enjoy the show. KMG-365!!


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

The classic show Emergency! debuted 45 years ago... and over the following six seasons it brought exciting stories and danger into our living rooms each week. It's been airing in syndication for decades, bringing new generations into the fold of its fans.

*It's a show that literally launched a million careers.*

Rekindle the memories.... with an episode guide that discusses the show. Including the not-so-memorable movies!

Seasons 1-3....


Seasons 4-6....


And, yes, the dreaded movies....


Enjoy the show. KMG-365!!


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

A show that was indicative of the times, and of the location in which it was set. The early '70s was defined by its times: the Vietnam War, the hippie culture, the changing social landscape as exhibited by what was shown on TV. One of the groundbreaking shows of that time (or of ANY time) tells about the virtual birth of emergency medicine, and specifically, the birth of the paramedic program.

Watching EMERGENCY! is a guide to the six seasons' worth of episodes of the venerable (and enduring) show. ALthough the vehicles and equipment and hair styles  may be different now, the stories of determination and human nature are just as true now as they were 45 years ago. And yes, they're inspiring. A great companion to the DVDs.

*Read FREE via KU:*


*Read FREE via KU:*


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

Emergency! has been in syndication since it was on the air 40 years ago. Via cable, Netflix, and DVDs, this 'little show that could' has a whole new generation of fans. Rekindle the memories.... with an episode guide that discusses the show. Including the not-so-memorable movies!

*Seasons 1-3....*


*Seasons 4-6....*


*And, yes, the dreaded movies....*


Enjoy the show. KMG-365!!


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

A show that was indicative of the times, and of the location in which it was set. The early '70s was defined by its times: the Vietnam War, the hippie culture, the changing social landscape as exhibited by what was shown on TV. One of the groundbreaking shows of that time (or of ANY time) tells about the virtual birth of emergency medicine, and specifically, the birth of the paramedic program.

Watching EMERGENCY! is a guide to the six seasons' worth of episodes of the venerable (and enduring) show. ALthough the vehicles and equipment and hair styles  may be different now, the stories of determination and human nature are just as true now as they were 45 years ago. And yes, they're inspiring. A great companion to the DVDs.

*Read FREE via KU:*


*Read FREE via KU:*


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

The classic show Emergency! debuted 45 years ago... and over the following six seasons it brought exciting stories and danger into our living rooms each week. It's been airing in syndication for decades, bringing new generations into the fold of its fans.

*It's a show that literally launched a million careers.*

Rekindle the memories.... with an episode guide that discusses the show. Including the not-so-memorable movies!

*A GREAT companion to the DVDs.*

Seasons 1-3....


Seasons 4-6....


And, yes, the dreaded movies....


Enjoy the show. KMG-365!!

*FIRST TWO BOOKS FREE TO READ VIA Kindle Unlimited!!*


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

John Gage & Roy DeSoto.... nurse Dixie McCall.... "Rampart, this is Squad 51".... "Start an I.V. with D5W, TKO." 

Ring any bells? From* the TV show that launched a million careers.*

Emergency! first aired in the early '70s, and has been in syndication pretty much ever since. Via cable, Netflix, and DVDs, this 'little show that could' has a whole new generation of fans. Rekindle the memories.... with an episode guide that discusses the show. Including the not-so-memorable movies!

Seasons 1-3....


Seasons 4-6....


And, yes, the dreaded movies....


Enjoy the show. KMG-365!!


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

Emergency! has been in syndication since it was on the air 40 years ago. Via cable, Netflix, and DVDs, this 'little show that could' has a whole new generation of fans. Rekindle the memories.... with an episode guide that discusses the show. Including the not-so-memorable movies!

*Seasons 1-3....*


*Seasons 4-6....*


*And, yes, the dreaded movies....*


Enjoy the show. KMG-365!!

***Soon available in paperback!!** *


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

A show that was indicative of the times, and of the location in which it was set. The early '70s was defined by its times: the Vietnam War, the hippie culture, the changing social landscape as exhibited by what was shown on TV. One of the groundbreaking shows of that time (or of ANY time) tells about the virtual birth of emergency medicine, and specifically, the birth of the paramedic program.

Watching EMERGENCY! is a guide to the six seasons' worth of episodes of the venerable (and enduring) show. ALthough the vehicles and equipment and hair styles  may be different now, the stories of determination and human nature are just as true now as they were 45 years ago. And yes, they're inspiring. A great companion to the DVDs.

*Books about Seasons 1-3 and 4-6 are now available IN PAPERBACK*.

*Read FREE via KU:*


*Read FREE via KU:*


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

The classic show Emergency! debuted over 45 years ago... and over the following six seasons it brought exciting stories and danger into our living rooms each week. It's been airing in syndication for decades, bringing new generations into the fold of its fans.

*It's a show that literally launched a million careers.*

Rekindle the memories.... with an episode guide that discusses the show. Including the not-so-memorable movies!

*A GREAT companion to the DVDs.*

Seasons 1-3....


Seasons 4-6....


And, yes, the dreaded movies....


Enjoy the show. KMG-365!!

*FIRST TWO BOOKS FREE TO READ VIA Kindle Unlimited!!*

*First two books also now available IN PAPERBACK*.


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

John Gage & Roy DeSoto.... nurse Dixie McCall.... "Rampart, this is Squad 51".... "Start an I.V. with D5W, TKO." 

Ring any bells? From* the TV show that launched a million careers.*

Emergency! first aired in the early '70s, and has been in syndication pretty much ever since. Via cable, Netflix, and DVDs, this 'little show that could' has a whole new generation of fans. Rekindle the memories.... with an episode guide that discusses the show. Including the not-so-memorable movies!

Seasons 1-3.... (available in Kindle Unlimited)


Seasons 4-6.... (available in Kindle Unlimited)


And, yes, the dreaded movies....


*First two books also available in paperback!! Great companion to the DVDs.*

Enjoy the show. KMG-365!!


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

Emergency! has been in syndication since it was on the air 40 years ago. Via cable, Netflix, and DVDs, this 'little show that could' has a whole new generation of fans. Rekindle the memories.... with an episode guide that discusses the show. Including the not-so-memorable movies!

*Seasons 1-3....*


*Seasons 4-6....*


*And, yes, the dreaded movies....*


Enjoy the show. KMG-365!!

***Soon available in paperback!!** *


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

A show that was indicative of the times, and of the location in which it was set. The early '70s was defined by its times: the Vietnam War, the hippie culture, the changing social landscape as exhibited by what was shown on TV. One of the groundbreaking shows of that time (or of ANY time) tells about the virtual birth of emergency medicine, and specifically, the birth of the paramedic program.

Watching EMERGENCY! is a guide to the six seasons' worth of episodes of the venerable (and enduring) show. ALthough the vehicles and equipment and hair styles  may be different now, the stories of determination and human nature are just as true now as they were 45 years ago. And yes, they're inspiring. A great companion to the DVDs.

*Books about Seasons 1-3 and 4-6 are now available IN PAPERBACK*.

*Read FREE via KU:*


*Read FREE via KU:*


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

The classic show Emergency! debuted over 45 years ago... and over the following six seasons it brought exciting stories and danger into our living rooms each week. It's been airing in syndication for decades, bringing new generations into the fold of its fans.

*It's a show that literally launched a million careers.*

Rekindle the memories.... with an episode guide that discusses the show. Including the not-so-memorable movies!

*A GREAT companion to the DVDs.*

Seasons 1-3....


Seasons 4-6....


And, yes, the dreaded movies....


Enjoy the show. KMG-365!!

*FIRST TWO BOOKS FREE TO READ VIA Kindle Unlimited!!*

*First two books also now available IN PAPERBACK*.


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

John Gage & Roy DeSoto.... nurse Dixie McCall.... "Rampart, this is Squad 51".... "Start an I.V. with D5W, TKO." 

Ring any bells? From* the TV show that launched a million careers.*

Emergency! first aired in the early '70s, and has been in syndication pretty much ever since. Via cable, Netflix, and DVDs, this 'little show that could' has a whole new generation of fans. Rekindle the memories.... with an episode guide that discusses the show. Including the not-so-memorable movies!

Seasons 1-3.... (available in Kindle Unlimited)


Seasons 4-6.... 


And, yes, the dreaded movies....


*First two books also available in paperback!! Great companion to the DVDs.*

Enjoy the show. KMG-365!!


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

Emergency! has been in syndication since it was on the air 40 years ago. Via cable, Netflix, and DVDs, this 'little show that could' has a whole new generation of fans. Rekindle the memories.... with an episode guide that discusses the show. Including the not-so-memorable movies!

*Seasons 1-3....*


*Seasons 4-6....*


*And, yes, the dreaded movies....*


Enjoy the show. KMG-365!!

***First two books also available in paperback!!** *


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

A show that was indicative of the times, and of the location in which it was set. The early '70s was defined by its times: the Vietnam War, the hippie culture, the changing social landscape as exhibited by what was shown on TV. One of the groundbreaking shows of that time (or of ANY time) tells about the virtual birth of emergency medicine, and specifically, the birth of the paramedic program.

Watching EMERGENCY! is a guide to the six seasons' worth of episodes of the venerable (and enduring) show. ALthough the vehicles and equipment and hair styles  may be different now, the stories of determination and human nature are just as true now as they were 45 years ago. And yes, they're inspiring. A great companion to the DVDs.

*Books about Seasons 1-3 and 4-6 are also available IN PAPERBACK*.

*Read FREE via KU:*


*Read FREE via KU:*


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

The classic show Emergency! debuted over 45 years ago... and over the following six seasons it brought exciting stories and danger into our living rooms each week. It's been airing in syndication for decades, bringing new generations into the fold of its fans.

*It's a show that literally launched a million careers.*

Rekindle the memories.... with an episode guide that discusses the show. Including the not-so-memorable movies!

*A GREAT companion to the DVDs.*

Seasons 1-3 Seasons 4-6 
 ... 

And, yes, the dreaded movies....


Enjoy the show. KMG-365!!

*FIRST TWO BOOKS FREE TO READ VIA Kindle Unlimited!!*

*First two books also now available IN PAPERBACK*.


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

John Gage & Roy DeSoto.... nurse Dixie McCall.... "Rampart, this is Squad 51".... "Start an I.V. with D5W, TKO." 

Ring any bells? From* the TV show that launched a million careers.*

Emergency! first aired in the early '70s, and has been in syndication pretty much ever since. Via cable, Netflix, and DVDs, this 'little show that could' has a whole new generation of fans. Rekindle the memories.... with an episode guide that discusses the show. Including the not-so-memorable movies!

Seasons 1-3.... (available in Kindle Unlimited)


Seasons 4-6.... (available in Kindle Unlimited)


And, yes, the dreaded movies....


*First two books also available in paperback!! Great companion to the DVDs.*

Enjoy the show. KMG-365!!


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

Emergency! has been in syndication since it was on the air 40 years ago. Via cable, Netflix, and DVDs, this 'little show that could' has a whole new generation of fans. Rekindle the memories.... with an episode guide that discusses the show. Including the not-so-memorable movies!

*Seasons 1-3....*


*Seasons 4-6....*


*And, yes, the dreaded movies....*


Enjoy the show. KMG-365!!

***First two books also available in paperback!!** *


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

A show that was indicative of the times, and of the location in which it was set. The early '70s was defined by its times: the Vietnam War, the hippie culture, the changing social landscape as exhibited by what was shown on TV. One of the groundbreaking shows of that time (or of ANY time) tells about the virtual birth of emergency medicine, and specifically, the birth of the paramedic program.

Watching EMERGENCY! is a guide to the six seasons' worth of episodes of the venerable (and enduring) show. ALthough the vehicles and equipment and hair styles  may be different now, the stories of determination and human nature are just as true now as they were 45 years ago. And yes, they're inspiring. A great companion to the DVDs.

*Books about Seasons 1-3 and 4-6 are also available IN PAPERBACK*.

*Read FREE via KU:*


*Read FREE via KU:*


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

The classic show Emergency! debuted over 45 years ago... and for six seasons it brought exciting stories and danger into our living rooms each week. It's been airing in syndication for decades, bringing new generations into the fold of its fans.

*It's a show that literally launched a million careers.*

Rekindle the memories.... with an episode guide that discusses the show. Including the not-so-memorable movies!

*A GREAT companion to the DVDs.*

Seasons 1-3 Seasons 4-6 
 ... 

And, yes, the dreaded movies....


Enjoy the show. KMG-365!!

*FIRST TWO BOOKS FREE TO READ VIA Kindle Unlimited!!*

*First two books also now available IN PAPERBACK*.


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

A show that was indicative of the times, and of the location in which it was set. The early '70s was defined by its times: the Vietnam War, the hippie culture, the changing social landscape as exhibited by what was shown on TV. One of the groundbreaking shows of that time (or of ANY time) tells about the virtual birth of emergency medicine, and specifically, the birth of the paramedic program.

Watching EMERGENCY! is a guide to the six seasons' worth of episodes of the venerable (and enduring) show. ALthough the vehicles and equipment and hair styles  may be different now, the stories of determination and human nature are just as true now as they were 45 years ago. And yes, they're inspiring. A great companion to the DVDs.

*Books about Seasons 1-3 and 4-6 are also available IN PAPERBACK*.

*Read FREE via KU:*


*Read FREE via KU:*


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

John Gage & Roy DeSoto.... nurse Dixie McCall.... "Rampart, this is Squad 51".... "Start an I.V. with D5W, TKO." 

Ring any bells? From* the TV show that launched a million careers.*

Emergency! first aired in the early '70s, and has been in syndication pretty much ever since. Via cable, Netflix, and DVDs, this 'little show that could' has a whole new generation of fans. Rekindle the memories.... with an episode guide that discusses the show. Including the not-so-memorable movies!

Seasons 1-3.... (available in Kindle Unlimited)


Seasons 4-6.... (available in Kindle Unlimited)


And, yes, the dreaded movies....


*First two books also available in paperback!! Great companion to the DVDs.*

Enjoy the show. KMG-365!!


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

Emergency! has been in syndication since it was on the air 40 years ago. Via cable, Netflix, and DVDs, this 'little show that could' has a whole new generation of fans. Rekindle the memories.... with an episode guide that discusses the show. Including the not-so-memorable movies!

It is, quite literally, a show that launched a million careers for firefighters and emergency responders.


*Seasons 1-3....*


*Seasons 4-6....*


*And, yes, the dreaded movies....*


Enjoy the show. KMG-365!!

***First two books also available in paperback!!** *


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

The classic show Emergency! debuted over 45 years ago... and for six seasons it brought exciting stories and danger into our living rooms each week. It's been airing in syndication for decades, bringing new generations into the fold of its fans.

*It's a show that literally launched a million careers.*

Rekindle the memories.... with an episode guide that discusses the show. Including the not-so-memorable movies!

*A GREAT companion to the DVDs.*

Seasons 1-3 Seasons 4-6 
 ... 

And, yes, the dreaded movies....


Enjoy the show. KMG-365!!

*FIRST TWO BOOKS FREE TO READ VIA Kindle Unlimited!!*

*First two books also now available IN PAPERBACK*.


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

A show that was indicative of the times, and of the location in which it was set. The early '70s was defined by its times: the Vietnam War, the hippie culture, the changing social landscape as exhibited by what was shown on TV. One of the groundbreaking shows of that time (or of ANY time) tells about the virtual birth of emergency medicine, and specifically, the birth of the paramedic program.

Watching EMERGENCY! is a guide to the six seasons' worth of episodes of the venerable (and enduring) show. ALthough the vehicles and equipment and hair styles  may be different now, the stories of determination and human nature are just as true now as they were 45 years ago. And yes, they're inspiring. A great companion to the DVDs.

*Books about Seasons 1-3 and 4-6 are also available IN PAPERBACK*.

*Read FREE via KU:*


*Read FREE via KU:*


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

John Gage & Roy DeSoto.... nurse Dixie McCall.... "Rampart, this is Squad 51".... "Start an I.V. with D5W, TKO." 

Ring any bells? From* the TV show that launched a million careers.*

Emergency! first aired in the early '70s, and has been in syndication pretty much ever since. Via cable, Netflix, and DVDs, this 'little show that could' has a whole new generation of fans. Rekindle the memories.... with an episode guide that discusses the show. Including the not-so-memorable movies!

Seasons 1-3.... (available in Kindle Unlimited)


Seasons 4-6.... (available in Kindle Unlimited)


And, yes, the dreaded movies....


*First two books also available in paperback!! Great companion to the DVDs.*

Enjoy the show. KMG-365!!


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

Emergency! has been in syndication since it was on the air 40 years ago. Via cable, Netflix, and DVDs, this 'little show that could' has a whole new generation of fans. Rekindle the memories.... with an episode guide that discusses the show. Including the not-so-memorable movies!

It is, quite literally, a show that launched a million careers for firefighters and emergency responders.


*Seasons 1-3....*


*Seasons 4-6....*


*And, yes, the dreaded movies....*


Enjoy the show. KMG-365!!

***First two books also available in paperback!!** *


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

The classic show Emergency! debuted over 45 years ago... and for six seasons it brought exciting stories and danger into our living rooms each week. It's been airing in syndication for decades, bringing new generations into the fold of its fans.

*It's a show that literally launched a million careers.*

Rekindle the memories.... with an episode guide that discusses the show. Including the not-so-memorable movies!

*A GREAT companion to the DVDs.*

Seasons 1-3 Seasons 4-6 
 ... 

And, yes, the dreaded movies....


Enjoy the show. KMG-365!!

*FIRST TWO BOOKS FREE TO READ VIA Kindle Unlimited!!*

*First two books also now available IN PAPERBACK*.


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

A show that was indicative of the times, and of the location in which it was set. The early '70s was defined by its times: the Vietnam War, the hippie culture, the changing social landscape as exhibited by what was shown on TV. One of the groundbreaking shows of that time (or of ANY time) tells about the virtual birth of emergency medicine, and specifically, the birth of the paramedic program.

Watching EMERGENCY! is a guide to the six seasons' worth of episodes of the venerable (and enduring) show. ALthough the vehicles and equipment and hair styles  may be different now, the stories of determination and human nature are just as true now as they were 45 years ago. And yes, they're inspiring. A great companion to the DVDs.

*Books about Seasons 1-3 and 4-6 are also available IN PAPERBACK*.

*Read FREE via KU:*


*Read FREE via KU:*


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

John Gage & Roy DeSoto.... nurse Dixie McCall.... "Rampart, this is Squad 51".... "Start an I.V. with D5W, TKO." 

Ring any bells? From* the TV show that launched a million careers.*

Emergency! first aired in the early '70s, and has been in syndication pretty much ever since. Via cable, Netflix, and DVDs, this 'little show that could' has a whole new generation of fans. Rekindle the memories.... with an episode guide that discusses the show. Including the not-so-memorable movies!

Seasons 1-3.... (available in Kindle Unlimited)


Seasons 4-6.... (available in Kindle Unlimited)


And, yes, the dreaded movies....


*First two books also available in paperback!! Great companion to the DVDs.*

Enjoy the show. KMG-365!!


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

Emergency! has been in syndication since it was on the air 40 years ago. Via cable, Netflix, and DVDs, this 'little show that could' has a whole new generation of fans. Rekindle the memories.... with an episode guide that discusses the show. Including the not-so-memorable movies!

It is, quite literally, a show that launched a million careers for firefighters and emergency responders.


*Seasons 1-3....*


*Seasons 4-6....*


*And, yes, the dreaded movies....*


Enjoy the show. KMG-365!!

***First two books also available in paperback!!** *


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

The classic show Emergency! debuted over 45 years ago... and for six seasons it brought exciting stories and danger into our living rooms each week. It's been airing in syndication for decades, bringing new generations into the fold of its fans.

*It's a show that literally launched a million careers.*

Rekindle the memories.... with an episode guide that discusses the show. Including the not-so-memorable movies!

*A GREAT companion to the DVDs.*

Seasons 1-3 Seasons 4-6 
 ... 

And, yes, the dreaded movies....


Enjoy the show. KMG-365!!

*FIRST TWO BOOKS FREE TO READ VIA Kindle Unlimited!!*

*First two books also now available IN PAPERBACK*.


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

A show that was indicative of the times, and of the location in which it was set. The early '70s was defined by its times: the Vietnam War, the hippie culture, the changing social landscape as exhibited by what was shown on TV. One of the groundbreaking shows of that time (or of ANY time) tells about the virtual birth of emergency medicine, and specifically, the birth of the paramedic program.

Watching EMERGENCY! is a guide to the six seasons' worth of episodes of the venerable (and enduring) show. ALthough the vehicles and equipment and hair styles  may be different now, the stories of determination and human nature are just as true now as they were 45 years ago. And yes, they're inspiring. A great companion to the DVDs.

*Books about Seasons 1-3 and 4-6 are also available IN PAPERBACK*.

*Read FREE via KU:*


*Read FREE via KU:*


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

John Gage & Roy DeSoto.... nurse Dixie McCall.... "Rampart, this is Squad 51".... "Start an I.V. with D5W, TKO." 

Ring any bells? From* the TV show that launched a million careers.*

Emergency! first aired in the early '70s, and has been in syndication pretty much ever since. Via cable, Netflix, and DVDs, this 'little show that could' has a whole new generation of fans. Rekindle the memories.... with an episode guide that discusses the show. Including the not-so-memorable movies!

Seasons 1-3.... (available in Kindle Unlimited)


Seasons 4-6.... (available in Kindle Unlimited)


And, yes, the dreaded movies....


*First two books also available in paperback!! Great companion to the DVDs.*

Enjoy the show. KMG-365!!


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

Emergency! has been in syndication since it was on the air 40 years ago. Via cable, Netflix, and DVDs, this 'little show that could' has a whole new generation of fans. Rekindle the memories.... with an episode guide that discusses the show. Including the not-so-memorable movies!

It is, quite literally, a show that launched a million careers for firefighters and emergency responders.


*Seasons 1-3....*


*Seasons 4-6....*


*And, yes, the dreaded movies....*


Enjoy the show. KMG-365!!

***First two books also available in paperback!!** *


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

The classic show Emergency! debuted over 45 years ago... and for six seasons it brought exciting stories and danger into our living rooms each week. It's been airing in syndication for decades, bringing new generations into the fold of its fans.

*It's a show that literally launched a million careers.*

Rekindle the memories.... with an episode guide that discusses the show. Including the not-so-memorable movies!

*A GREAT companion to the DVDs.*

Seasons 1-3 Seasons 4-6 
 ... 

And, yes, the dreaded movies....


Enjoy the show. KMG-365!!

*FIRST TWO BOOKS FREE TO READ VIA Kindle Unlimited!!*

*First two books also now available IN PAPERBACK*.


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

A show that was indicative of the times, and of the location in which it was set. The early '70s was defined by its times: the Vietnam War, the hippie culture, the changing social landscape as exhibited by what was shown on TV. One of the groundbreaking shows of that time (or of ANY time) tells about the virtual birth of emergency medicine, and specifically, the birth of the paramedic program.

Watching EMERGENCY! is a guide to the six seasons' worth of episodes of the venerable (and enduring) show. ALthough the vehicles and equipment and hair styles  may be different now, the stories of determination and human nature are just as true now as they were 45 years ago. And yes, they're inspiring. A great companion to the DVDs.

*Books about Seasons 1-3 and 4-6 are also available IN PAPERBACK*.

*Read FREE via KU:*


*Read FREE via KU:*


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

John Gage & Roy DeSoto.... nurse Dixie McCall.... "Rampart, this is Squad 51".... "Start an I.V. with D5W, TKO." 

Ring any bells? From* the TV show that launched a million careers.*

Emergency! first aired in the early '70s, and has been in syndication pretty much ever since. Via cable, Netflix, and DVDs, this 'little show that could' has a whole new generation of fans. Rekindle the memories.... with an episode guide that discusses the show. Including the not-so-memorable movies!

Seasons 1-3.... (available in Kindle Unlimited)


Seasons 4-6.... (available in Kindle Unlimited)


And, yes, the dreaded movies....


*First two books also available in paperback!! Great companion to the DVDs.*

Enjoy the show. KMG-365!!


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

Emergency! has been in syndication since it was on the air 40 years ago. Via cable, Netflix, and DVDs, this 'little show that could' has a whole new generation of fans. Rekindle the memories.... with an episode guide that discusses the show. Including the not-so-memorable movies!

It is, quite literally, a show that launched a million careers for firefighters and emergency responders.


*Seasons 1-3....*


*Seasons 4-6....*


*And, yes, the dreaded movies....*


Enjoy the show. KMG-365!!

***First two books also available in paperback!!** *


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

The classic show Emergency! debuted over 45 years ago... and for six seasons it brought exciting stories and danger into our living rooms each week. It's been airing in syndication for decades, bringing new generations into the fold of its fans.

*It's a show that literally launched a million careers.*

Rekindle the memories.... with an episode guide that discusses the show. Including the not-so-memorable movies!

*A GREAT companion to the DVDs.*

Seasons 1-3 Seasons 4-6 
 ... 

And, yes, the dreaded movies....


Enjoy the show. KMG-365!!

*FIRST TWO BOOKS FREE TO READ VIA Kindle Unlimited!!*

*First two books also now available IN PAPERBACK*.


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

A show that was indicative of the times, and of the location in which it was set. The early '70s was defined by its times: the Vietnam War, the hippie culture, the changing social landscape as exhibited by what was shown on TV. One of the groundbreaking shows of that time (or of ANY time) tells about the virtual birth of emergency medicine, and specifically, the birth of the paramedic program.

Watching EMERGENCY! is a guide to the six seasons' worth of episodes of the venerable (and enduring) show. ALthough the vehicles and equipment and hair styles  may be different now, the stories of determination and human nature are just as true now as they were 45 years ago. And yes, they're inspiring. A great companion to the DVDs.

*Books about Seasons 1-3 and 4-6 are also available IN PAPERBACK*.

*Read FREE via KU:*


*Read FREE via KU:*


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

John Gage & Roy DeSoto.... nurse Dixie McCall.... "Rampart, this is Squad 51".... "Start an I.V. with D5W, TKO." 

Ring any bells? From* the TV show that launched a million careers.*

Emergency! first aired in the early '70s, and has been in syndication pretty much ever since. Via cable, Netflix, and DVDs, this 'little show that could' has a whole new generation of fans. Rekindle the memories.... with an episode guide that discusses the show. Including the not-so-memorable movies!

Seasons 1-3.... (available in Kindle Unlimited)


Seasons 4-6.... (available in Kindle Unlimited)


And, yes, the dreaded movies....


*First two books also available in paperback!! Great companion to the DVDs.*

Enjoy the show. KMG-365!!


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

Emergency! has been in syndication since it was on the air 40 years ago. Via cable, Netflix, and DVDs, this 'little show that could' has a whole new generation of fans. Rekindle the memories.... with an episode guide that discusses the show. Including the not-so-memorable movies!

It is, quite literally, a show that launched a million careers for firefighters and emergency responders.


*Seasons 1-3....*


*Seasons 4-6....*


*And, yes, the dreaded movies....*


Enjoy the show. KMG-365!!

***First two books also available in paperback!!** *


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

The classic show Emergency! debuted over 45 years ago... and for six seasons it brought exciting stories and danger into our living rooms each week. It's been airing in syndication for decades, bringing new generations into the fold of its fans.

*It's a show that literally launched a million careers.*

Rekindle the memories.... with an episode guide that discusses the show. Including the not-so-memorable movies!

*A GREAT companion to the DVDs.*

Seasons 1-3 Seasons 4-6 
 ... 

And, yes, the dreaded movies....


Enjoy the show. KMG-365!!

*FIRST TWO BOOKS FREE TO READ VIA Kindle Unlimited!!*

*First two books also now available IN PAPERBACK*.


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

A show that was indicative of the times, and of the location in which it was set. The early '70s was defined by its times: the Vietnam War, the hippie culture, the changing social landscape as exhibited by what was shown on TV. One of the groundbreaking shows of that time (or of ANY time) tells about the virtual birth of emergency medicine, and specifically, the birth of the paramedic program.

Watching EMERGENCY! is a guide to the six seasons' worth of episodes of the venerable (and enduring) show. ALthough the vehicles and equipment and hair styles  may be different now, the stories of determination and human nature are just as true now as they were 45 years ago. And yes, they're inspiring. A great companion to the DVDs.

*Books about Seasons 1-3 and 4-6 are also available IN PAPERBACK*.

*Read FREE via KU:*


*Read FREE via KU:*


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

John Gage & Roy DeSoto.... nurse Dixie McCall.... "Rampart, this is Squad 51".... "Start an I.V. with D5W, TKO." 

Ring any bells? From* the TV show that launched a million careers.*

Emergency! first aired in the early '70s, and has been in syndication pretty much ever since. Via cable, Netflix, and DVDs, this 'little show that could' has a whole new generation of fans. Rekindle the memories.... with an episode guide that discusses the show. Including the not-so-memorable movies!

Seasons 1-3.... (available in Kindle Unlimited)


Seasons 4-6.... (available in Kindle Unlimited)


And, yes, the dreaded movies....


*First two books also available in paperback!! Great companion to the DVDs.*

Enjoy the show. KMG-365!!


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

Emergency! has been in syndication since it was on the air 40 years ago. Via cable, Netflix, and DVDs, this 'little show that could' has a whole new generation of fans. Rekindle the memories.... with an episode guide that discusses the show. Including the not-so-memorable movies!

It is, quite literally, a show that launched a million careers for firefighters and emergency responders.


*Seasons 1-3....*


*Seasons 4-6....*


*And, yes, the dreaded movies....*


Enjoy the show. KMG-365!!

***First two books also available in paperback!!** *


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

The classic show Emergency! debuted over 45 years ago... and for six seasons it brought exciting stories and danger into our living rooms each week. It's been airing in syndication for decades, bringing new generations into the fold of its fans.

*It's a show that literally launched a million careers.*

Rekindle the memories.... with an episode guide that discusses the show. Including the not-so-memorable movies!

*A GREAT companion to the DVDs.*

Seasons 1-3 Seasons 4-6 
 ... 

And, yes, the dreaded movies....


Enjoy the show. KMG-365!!

*FIRST TWO BOOKS FREE TO READ VIA Kindle Unlimited!!*

*First two books also now available IN PAPERBACK*.


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

A show that was indicative of the times, and of the location in which it was set. The early '70s was defined by its times: the Vietnam War, the hippie culture, the changing social landscape as exhibited by what was shown on TV. One of the groundbreaking shows of that time (or of ANY time) tells about the virtual birth of emergency medicine, and specifically, the birth of the paramedic program.

Watching EMERGENCY! is a guide to the six seasons' worth of episodes of the venerable (and enduring) show. ALthough the vehicles and equipment and hair styles  may be different now, the stories of determination and human nature are just as true now as they were 45 years ago. And yes, they're inspiring. A great companion to the DVDs.

*Books about Seasons 1-3 and 4-6 are also available IN PAPERBACK*.

*Read FREE via KU:*


*Read FREE via KU:*


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

John Gage & Roy DeSoto.... nurse Dixie McCall.... "Rampart, this is Squad 51".... "Start an I.V. with D5W, TKO." 

Ring any bells? From* the TV show that launched a million careers.*

Emergency! first aired in the early '70s, and has been in syndication pretty much ever since. Via cable, Netflix, and DVDs, this 'little show that could' has a whole new generation of fans. Rekindle the memories.... with an episode guide that discusses the show. Including the not-so-memorable movies!

Seasons 1-3.... (available in Kindle Unlimited)


Seasons 4-6.... (available in Kindle Unlimited)


And, yes, the dreaded movies....


*First two books also available in paperback!! Great companion to the DVDs.*

Enjoy the show. KMG-365!!


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

Emergency! has been in syndication since it was on the air 40+ years ago. Via cable, Netflix, and DVDs, this 'little show that could' has a whole new generation of fans. Rekindle the memories.... with an episode guide that discusses the show. Including the not-so-memorable movies!

It is, quite literally, a show that launched a million careers for firefighters and emergency responders.


*Seasons 1-3....*


*Seasons 4-6....*


*And, yes, the dreaded movies....*


Enjoy the show. KMG-365!!

***First two books also available in paperback!!** *


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

The classic show Emergency! debuted over 45 years ago... and for six seasons it brought exciting stories and danger into our living rooms each week. It's been airing in syndication for decades, bringing new generations into the fold of its fans.

*It's a show that literally launched a million careers.*

Rekindle the memories.... with an episode guide that discusses the show. Including the not-so-memorable movies!

*A GREAT companion to the DVDs.*

Seasons 1-3 Seasons 4-6 
 ... 

And, yes, the dreaded movies....


Enjoy the show. KMG-365!!

*FIRST TWO BOOKS FREE TO READ VIA Kindle Unlimited!!*

*First two books also now available IN PAPERBACK*.


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

A show that was indicative of the times, and of the location in which it was set. The early '70s was defined by its times: the Vietnam War, the hippie culture, the changing social landscape as exhibited by what was shown on TV. One of the groundbreaking shows of that time (or of ANY time) tells about the virtual birth of emergency medicine, and specifically, the birth of the paramedic program.

Watching EMERGENCY! is a guide to the six seasons' worth of episodes of the venerable (and enduring) show. ALthough the vehicles and equipment and hair styles  may be different now, the stories of determination and human nature are just as true now as they were 45 years ago. And yes, they're inspiring. A great companion to the DVDs.

*Books about Seasons 1-3 and 4-6 are also available IN PAPERBACK*.

*Read FREE via KU:*


*Read FREE via KU:*


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

John Gage & Roy DeSoto.... nurse Dixie McCall.... "Rampart, this is Squad 51".... "Start an I.V. with D5W, TKO." 

Ring any bells? From* the TV show that launched a million careers.*

Emergency! first aired in the early '70s, and has been in syndication pretty much ever since. Via cable, Netflix, and DVDs, this 'little show that could' has a whole new generation of fans. Rekindle the memories.... with an episode guide that discusses the show. Including the not-so-memorable movies!

Seasons 1-3.... (available in Kindle Unlimited)


Seasons 4-6.... (available in Kindle Unlimited)


And, yes, the dreaded movies....


*First two books also available in paperback!! Great companion to the DVDs.*

Enjoy the show. KMG-365!!


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

Emergency! has been in syndication since it was on the air 40+ years ago. Via cable, Netflix, and DVDs, this 'little show that could' has a whole new generation of fans. Rekindle the memories.... with an episode guide that discusses the show. Including the not-so-memorable movies!

It is, quite literally, a show that launched a million careers for firefighters and emergency responders.


*Seasons 1-3....*


*Seasons 4-6....*


*And, yes, the dreaded movies....*


Enjoy the show. KMG-365!!

***First two books also available in paperback!!** *


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

The classic show Emergency! debuted over 45 years ago... and for six seasons it brought exciting stories and danger into our living rooms each week. It's been airing in syndication for decades, bringing new generations into the fold of its fans.

*It's a show that literally launched a million careers.*

Rekindle the memories.... with an episode guide that discusses the show. Including the not-so-memorable movies!

*A GREAT companion to the DVDs.*

Seasons 1-3 Seasons 4-6 
 ... 

And, yes, the dreaded movies....


Enjoy the show. KMG-365!!

*FIRST TWO BOOKS FREE TO READ VIA Kindle Unlimited!!*

*First two books also now available IN PAPERBACK*.


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

A show that was indicative of the times, and of the location in which it was set. The early '70s was defined by its times: the Vietnam War, the hippie culture, the changing social landscape as exhibited by what was shown on TV. One of the groundbreaking shows of that time (or of ANY time) tells about the virtual birth of emergency medicine, and specifically, the birth of the paramedic program.

Watching EMERGENCY! is a guide to the six seasons' worth of episodes of the venerable (and enduring) show. ALthough the vehicles and equipment and hair styles  may be different now, the stories of determination and human nature are just as true now as they were 45 years ago. And yes, they're inspiring. A great companion to the DVDs.

*Books about Seasons 1-3 and 4-6 are also available IN PAPERBACK*.

*Read FREE via KU:*


*Read FREE via KU:*


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

John Gage & Roy DeSoto.... nurse Dixie McCall.... "Rampart, this is Squad 51".... "Start an I.V. with D5W, TKO." 

Ring any bells? From* the TV show that launched a million careers.*

Emergency! first aired in the early '70s, and has been in syndication pretty much ever since. Via cable, Netflix, and DVDs, this 'little show that could' has a whole new generation of fans. Rekindle the memories.... with an episode guide that discusses the show. Including the not-so-memorable movies!

Seasons 1-3.... (available in Kindle Unlimited)


Seasons 4-6.... (available in Kindle Unlimited)


And, yes, the dreaded movies....


*First two books also available in paperback!! Great companion to the DVDs.*

Enjoy the show. KMG-365!!


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

Emergency! has been in syndication since it was on the air 45+ years ago. Via cable, Netflix, and DVDs, this 'little show that could' has a whole new generation of fans. Rekindle the memories.... with an episode guide that discusses the show. Including the not-so-memorable movies!

It is, quite literally, a show that launched a million careers for firefighters and emergency responders.


*Seasons 1-3....*


*Seasons 4-6....*


*And, yes, the dreaded movies....*


Enjoy the show. KMG-365!!

***First two books also available in paperback!!** *


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

The classic show Emergency! debuted over 45 years ago... and for six seasons it brought exciting stories and danger into our living rooms each week. It's been airing in syndication for decades, bringing new generations into the fold of its fans.

*It's a show that literally launched a million careers.*

Rekindle the memories.... with an episode guide that discusses the show. Including the not-so-memorable movies!

*A GREAT companion to the DVDs.*

Seasons 1-3 Seasons 4-6 
 ... 

And, yes, the dreaded movies....


Enjoy the show. KMG-365!!

*FIRST TWO BOOKS FREE TO READ VIA Kindle Unlimited!!*

*First two books also now available IN PAPERBACK*.


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

A show that was indicative of the times, and of the location in which it was set. The early '70s was defined by its times: the Vietnam War, the hippie culture, the changing social landscape as exhibited by what was shown on TV. One of the groundbreaking shows of that time (or of ANY time) tells about the virtual birth of emergency medicine, and specifically, the birth of the paramedic program.

Watching EMERGENCY! is a guide to the six seasons' worth of episodes of the venerable (and enduring) show. ALthough the vehicles and equipment and hair styles  may be different now, the stories of determination and human nature are just as true now as they were 45 years ago. And yes, they're inspiring. A great companion to the DVDs.

*Books about Seasons 1-3 and 4-6 are also available IN PAPERBACK*.

*Read FREE via KU:*


*Read FREE via KU:*


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

John Gage & Roy DeSoto.... nurse Dixie McCall.... "Rampart, this is Squad 51".... "Start an I.V. with D5W, TKO." 

Ring any bells? From* the TV show that launched a million careers.*

Emergency! first aired in the early '70s, and has been in syndication pretty much ever since. Via cable, Netflix, and DVDs, this 'little show that could' has a whole new generation of fans. Rekindle the memories.... with an episode guide that discusses the show. Including the not-so-memorable movies!

Seasons 1-3.... (available in Kindle Unlimited)


Seasons 4-6.... (available in Kindle Unlimited)


And, yes, the dreaded movies....


*First two books also available in paperback!! Great companion to the DVDs.*

Enjoy the show. KMG-365!!


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

Emergency! has been in syndication since it was on the air 45+ years ago. Via cable, Netflix, and DVDs, this 'little show that could' has a whole new generation of fans. Rekindle the memories.... with an episode guide that discusses the show. Including the not-so-memorable movies!

It is, quite literally, a show that launched a million careers for firefighters and emergency responders.


*Seasons 1-3....*


*Seasons 4-6....*


*And, yes, the dreaded movies....*


Enjoy the show. KMG-365!!

***First two books also available in paperback!!** *


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

The classic show Emergency! debuted over 45 years ago... and for six seasons it brought exciting stories and danger into our living rooms each week. It's been airing in syndication for decades, bringing new generations into the fold of its fans.

*It's a show that literally launched a million careers.*

Rekindle the memories.... with an episode guide that discusses the show. Including the not-so-memorable movies!

*A GREAT companion to the DVDs.*

Seasons 1-3 Seasons 4-6 
 . . . 

And, yes, the dreaded movies....


Enjoy the show. KMG-365!!

*FIRST TWO BOOKS FREE TO READ VIA Kindle Unlimited!!*

*First two books also now available IN PAPERBACK*.


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

A show that was indicative of the times, and of the location in which it was set. The early '70s was defined by its times: the Vietnam War, the hippie culture, the changing social landscape as exhibited by what was shown on TV. One of the groundbreaking shows of that time (or of ANY time) tells about the virtual birth of emergency medicine, and specifically, the birth of the paramedic program.

Watching EMERGENCY! is a guide to the six seasons' worth of episodes of the venerable (and enduring) show. ALthough the vehicles and equipment and hair styles  may be different now, the stories of determination and human nature are just as true now as they were 45 years ago. And yes, they're inspiring. A great companion to the DVDs.

*Books about Seasons 1-3 and 4-6 are also available IN PAPERBACK*.

*Read FREE via KU:*


*Read FREE via KU:*


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

John Gage & Roy DeSoto.... nurse Dixie McCall.... "Rampart, this is Squad 51".... "Start an I.V. with D5W, TKO." 

Ring any bells? From* the TV show that launched a million careers.*

Emergency! first aired in the early '70s, and has been in syndication pretty much ever since. Via cable, Netflix, and DVDs, this 'little show that could' has a whole new generation of fans. Rekindle the memories.... with an episode guide that discusses the show. Including the not-so-memorable movies!

Seasons 1-3.... (available in Kindle Unlimited)


Seasons 4-6.... (available in Kindle Unlimited)


And, yes, the dreaded movies....


*First two books also available in paperback!! Great companion to the DVDs.*

Enjoy the show. KMG-365!!


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

Emergency! has been in syndication since it was on the air 45+ years ago. Via cable, Netflix, and DVDs, this 'little show that could' has a whole new generation of fans. Rekindle the memories.... with an episode guide that discusses the show. Including the not-so-memorable movies!

It is, quite literally, a show that launched a million careers for firefighters and emergency responders.


*Seasons 1-3....*


*Seasons 4-6....*


*And, yes, the dreaded movies....*


Enjoy the show. KMG-365!!

*First two books also available in paperback!! *


----------

